# Post a Picture of yourself.



## No Name Trowa Barton (Aug 12, 2006)

http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/5683/12...29865300er3.jpg


so post a pic of your self and comment on what you think of others XD

this one is me the one and only No Name Trowa Barton.


----------



## science (Aug 12, 2006)

☼-


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 12, 2006)

DUDE!! You got long hair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  are you really a girl.....

BTW shite topic.. these are the kind of comments your gonna get if you post ur pic ..ur just asking for trouble


----------



## science (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> Flame




Haven't you heard of the saying "If you have nothing nice to say, don't say it at all?"


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> flame



Everyone has their own style, life would be dull if we'd all look the same


----------



## Orc (Aug 12, 2006)

My pics.


----------



## tshu (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## science (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Aug 12 2006 said:


>




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Aug 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > DUDE!! You got long hairÂ
> ...



err.. i now know what u look like so i would not start rubbing ppl the wrong way..BTW you still look FAT!!


----------



## Jax (Aug 12, 2006)

S'me:

http://tinyurl.com/p8wt5


----------



## science (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Aug 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Aug 12 2006 said:
> ...




Seriously though, why be a jerk? And how is asking you to keep your mean comments to yourself rubbing you the wrong way? I can post a pic of myself because I really don't care what people think of me, so go ahead and call me fat, because I'm not. Just don't be a jerk


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 12, 2006)

Go ahead TPi, do the honors for me...


----------



## TPi (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> Go ahead TPi, do the honors for me...








Keep it civil, guys.  Everyone looks different; that's what makes these topics interesting.


----------



## Orc (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Jax (Aug 12, 2006)

Happy B'day thar, man!


----------



## dafatkid27 (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(dafatkid27 @ Aug 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead TPi, do the honors for me...
> ...



Darn it, TPi!  You had to post one my _least_ flattering pictures...


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Eruonen (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 12 2006 said:


>


Hahahaha that's one gigantic cock!


----------



## ceraphis (Aug 12, 2006)

I wish so bad that I looked like TPi. He's just the cutest thing!

Actually here's a pic of me:






unfortunately, yes I am the guy on the right.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm the guy on the right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k


----------



## lonster (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## PineappleH (Aug 16, 2006)

PIC


----------



## GBAer (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats me, the the good looking one on the right...


----------



## Opium (Aug 17, 2006)

You can see my picture in my profile. But if you're too lazy:


----------



## m_babble (Aug 17, 2006)

From a show I played a few weeks ago.


----------



## MorteM (Aug 22, 2006)

In response to Huge Cock's picture. I give you

Horsecock!


----------



## Harsky (Aug 22, 2006)

Dayum I'm hawt


----------



## Shinji (Aug 23, 2006)

Me at the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_"This suit is black not."_


----------



## bladerx (Aug 23, 2006)

Here I go...


----------



## tshu (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Brouhaha (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## tshu (Aug 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Brouhaha @ Aug 22 2006 said:


>


What a geek.


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Aug 23, 2006)

michael jackson and i (before the molestation)


----------



## Brouhaha (Aug 23, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Aug 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Brouhaha @ Aug 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What a geek.



You just hate me cause I'm more handsome... AND richer


----------



## Lufagathrath (Sep 24, 2006)

my face is stuck like that for your information


----------



## lookout (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## dEC0DED (Sep 24, 2006)

yepp...
that's me

fuck the feds


----------

